# Stewart Lee - Content Provider



## D'wards (Jul 29, 2018)

Was on bbc2 last night and on iPlayer. 

More of the same really, was very good but at 2 hours thought it was a bit long.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 29, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Was on bbc2 last night and on iPlayer.
> 
> More of the same really, was very good but at 2 hours thought it was a bit long.


Sounds like one topic for him.
(I'm a huge fan, that wasn't an insult.)


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2018)

I enjoyed it. It was pretty much his full tour show interspersed with the bits with Alan Moore which pushed it up to 2 hours. 

"Peter Stringfellow's Lord of the Rings"


----------



## D'wards (Jul 29, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> I enjoyed it. It was pretty much his full tour show interspersed with the bits with Alan Moore which pushed it up to 2 hours.
> 
> "Peter Stringfellow's Lord of the Rings"


Was the stuff about his DVD costing more in the other shows? I feel it was a natural response to over estimate the cost of it when asked an audience member


----------



## neonwilderness (Jul 29, 2018)

D'wards said:


> Was the stuff about his DVD costing more in the other shows? I feel it was a natural response to over estimate the cost of it when asked an audience member


I think so, or certainly something very similar. He often does bits that look spontaneous but are actually written into the show, it probably varies slightly depending on the response he gets.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 30, 2018)

Downloaded this off the iPlayer - will be my Friday night entertainment, looking forward to it, he's my fav stand up comedian.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 30, 2018)

Some crying with laughter bits and some OK bits. Not one of his best shows tbh - not one I'll watch again and again - but did the job, and the ending was very clever.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 30, 2018)

It was ok.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 30, 2018)

I can't watch this in Spain. If only someone knew of some kind of stream and PM'd it to me. If only.


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 30, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I can't watch this in Spain. If only someone knew of some kind of stream and PM'd it to me. If only.



can problay send you a link to download it tonight if you inbox me (as a reminder)


----------



## Favelado (Jul 30, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> can problay send you a link to download it tonight if you inbox me (as a reminder)



Lovely cheers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 30, 2018)

I watched some of this in another attempt to see what it is I'm missing.  But I still can't tell if he's parodying smug, private school and Oxbridge, Islington liberals looking down on the masses, or if he is one. It very much feels like the latter. If it's a loathsome character he's portraying, it's too believeable. 

He did his usual joke of comparing his critical success with other people's commercial success. The way he drags it out kills any humour there might have been. In the end you're just cringing. I realise that might be the joke, but it's seldom a funny one, and certainly not the way he plays it.

I used to like the Ted Chippington idea of a joke falling flat and the stand up brazening it out. But for that to work, you can't be a morally superior prick judging others from the comfort of privilege. 

I just don't really go for cringe-fest humour. It's not for me.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jul 30, 2018)

Erkin Koray not Erin Korkay.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 31, 2018)

I liked the bit about Game Of Thrones. Probably because it resonated with my own disinterest in that kind of thing. Also the stuff about Russell Howard was funny too. A lot of it was pretty tedious though.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2018)

Stewart Lee is named the best comedian working today : News 2018 :     Chortle : The UK Comedy Guide


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> A lot of it was pretty tedious though.


Have you not seen Stewart Lee before


----------



## maomao (Aug 1, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I still can't tell if he's parodying smug, private school and Oxbridge, Islington liberals looking down on the masses, or if he is one. It very much feels like the latter. If it's a loathsome character he's portraying, it's too believeable.


He thinks he's the former but he's too close to being the latter to pull it off IMO.


----------



## maomao (Aug 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Stewart Lee is named the best comedian working today : News 2018 :	 Chortle : The UK Comedy Guide


Jesus. Is there a comedians strike on or something?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 1, 2018)

maomao said:


> Jesus. Is there a comedians strike on or something?


I've heard another comedian referring to Stewart Lee attacking other comedian's as "coming under the gaze of Sauron's eye". I think it could have been Joe Lycett but can't be sure.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2018)

D'wards said:


> I've heard another comedian referring to Stewart Lee attacking other comedian's as "coming under the gaze of Sauron's eye". I think it could have been Joe Lycett but can't be sure.


(((Russell Howard)))


----------



## D'wards (Aug 1, 2018)

He did a bit about Russell Brand dealing with racism on Big Brother, but then in the extra bits admitted he'd made up what Brand said, as Brand had actually dealt with it quite well, so was no comedy in it.


----------



## Santino (Aug 1, 2018)

Stewart Lee makes up lots of stuff; all comedians do. It's just that the persona he adopts is one that wouldn't make up stuff in that way. A bit like how Derren Brown pretends to be using psychology as dressing for conventional magic tricks.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 1, 2018)

D'wards said:


> He did a bit about Russell Brand dealing with racism on Big Brother, but then in the extra bits admitted he'd made up what Brand said, as Brand had actually dealt with it quite well, so was no comedy in it.


lol


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2018)

Santino said:


> Stewart Lee makes up lots of stuff; all comedians do. It's just that the persona he adopts is one that wouldn't make up stuff in that way. A bit like how Derren Brown pretends to be using psychology as dressing for conventional magic tricks.


The fucking smug-faced cunt


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 1, 2018)

Interesting fact : The only people who don`t like Stuart Lee are too stupid or badly educated to understand the complexities of his Samuel Beckett style approach to the subtitles of what it is to observe.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2018)

On his website there's a section comprising insults. Pretty sure someone from here is featured.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 1, 2018)

al said:


> Christ I hate stewart lee - he really is a pompous fucking wanker
> 
> 
> He really is
> ...


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 1, 2018)

> *"A sneering tosser."*
> 
> * - Rowing Rob, Guardian.co.uk*


Content Provider | Stewart Lee


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Content Provider | Stewart Lee


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 1, 2018)

Sheer class


----------



## D'wards (Aug 1, 2018)

He prefers people that don't get him, and therefore don't like him i think. He's quite sneery about those that are in on the joke. Its why he doesn't like playing London. He hates a room full of fans who are derogatory about those who don't like him.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 1, 2018)

“Christ I hate stewart lee – he really is a pompous fucking wanker. He really is a pompous fucking wanker a pompous wanker he really is a pompous fucking wanker.” Al, urban75.net

“Didn’t laugh once and his smugness irritates the fuck out of me.” Foo, urban75.net

“Stewart Lee is a cunt. I’ve always thought this and every utterance from his boring little sphincter of a mouth just proves it more and more…” Al, Urban75.com


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> “Christ I hate stewart lee – he really is a pompous fucking wanker. He really is a pompous fucking wanker a pompous wanker he really is a pompous fucking wanker.” Al, urban75.net
> 
> “Didn’t laugh once and his smugness irritates the fuck out of me.” Foo, urban75.net
> 
> “Stewart Lee is a cunt. I’ve always thought this and every utterance from his boring little sphincter of a mouth just proves it more and more…” Al, Urban75.com


I am funnier and thinner than him.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 1, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I am funnier and thinner than him.


Badgers recently:


----------



## D'wards (Aug 1, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> “Christ I hate stewart lee – he really is a pompous fucking wanker. He really is a pompous fucking wanker a pompous wanker he really is a pompous fucking wanker.” Al, urban75.net
> 
> “Didn’t laugh once and his smugness irritates the fuck out of me.” Foo, urban75.net
> 
> “Stewart Lee is a cunt. I’ve always thought this and every utterance from his boring little sphincter of a mouth just proves it more and more…” Al, Urban75.com


To be fair, Googling yourself and then putting negative comments about you on your website as if you are above it is the heighth of smug pompousness.

(add me to your website Stewart, add me)


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 1, 2018)

I think his fans are often missing the joke more than anyone.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Aug 1, 2018)

Totally forgot I received this at xmas until his show the other night. 
When I've read it if anyone wants it pm me


----------



## Casual Observer (Aug 1, 2018)

Watched the show over two days and found it very funny. Probably laughed about 10 times across the hour and 45 minutes which is far more than average for me when watching stand up. That said, it did go on a bit long and could have trimmed out 30 minutes. I love the idea that he thoroughly pisses people off - some types can't get through the day unless they have something to complain about, a very British trait.


----------



## binka (Aug 1, 2018)

He's still very good but he's not as good as he used to be. Saw this live last year and found a lot of it very similar to previous tours - he does seem to spend a lot of the show dividing and arguing with the audience, which is funny but pretty much the same thing he does in every previous tour he's done.

Will still go and watch his next tour though


----------



## Hollis (Aug 2, 2018)

I loved it... I don't like analysing comedy too much..


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 2, 2018)

binka said:


> He's still very good but he's not as good as he used to be. Saw this live last year and found a lot of it very similar to previous tours - he does seem to spend a lot of the show dividing and arguing with the audience, which is funny but pretty much the same thing he does in every previous tour he's done.
> 
> Will still go and watch his next tour though



I think it`s age. Happens to all of us. Most inspiration hits in the 20`s  

 I like the comedy genius interviews with Chris, Armando and Moore.. fucking silly .... this seems to be his only new role... as a tortured genius who is so clever he deconstructs himself out of work and is left with a sycophantic middle class audience who laugh at his every.... mic noise


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2018)

I love him.  I went to see this show live twice, in fact.  I don’t care if other people find him funny or not so long as he has a big enough audience to keep going.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 2, 2018)

This show was the last gig we went to in London. It was brilliant and well put together and I can't think of any other comedian who does what he does so well.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2018)

...write two lines of material and repeat them over and over for 20 minutes, occasionally winking at the camera and self referentially deflecting criticism by making vague meta comments about the state of comedy.

Utter shite.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> ...write two lines of material and repeat them over and over for 20 minutes, occasionally winking at the camera and self referentially deflecting criticism by making vague meta comments about the state of comedy.
> 
> Utter shite.


Were you one of those people who went with a friend and didn't get it?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2018)

I watch and enjoy his stuff but I don't find myself actually laughing much when watching it on telly. 

But then Peter Kay's misheard lyrics and Mickey Flanagan's cockney walks have me bellowing. Maybe I just prefer broader comedy. 
Has he ever had a pop and either of those? 

It's fair comment his attacks on Russell Howard as this is a man less funny than seeing blood on your toilet paper.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> Were you one of those people who went with a friend and didn't get it?



hes the ultimate humble brag of comedy...pulled off with no material.


i did quite like the one where he talked about rod liddle dribbling down his shirt for 20 minutes
it wasnt funny though


i think i caught a few minutes of the one that was on tv most recently

"those rappers that you get now...you know...rappers....doing the rapping" 
cringey bollocks


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> hes the ultimate humble brag of comedy...pulled off with no material.
> 
> 
> i did quite like the one where he talked about rod liddle dribbling down his shirt for 20 minutes
> ...


He's not for people like you


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

Not even the Top Gear bit Ska?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Not even the Top Gear bit Ska?



tbh joining in with his looking down on other people isnt something i feel good about - its founded firmly in snobbery really

fuck rod liddle though


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 2, 2018)

It's an act, though. He's looking down at the type of people who look down etc. He's sending them and himself up.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> It's an act, though. He's looking down at the type of people who look down etc. He's sending them and himself up.


hilarious


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2018)

If people don’t get it, it really doesn’t matter.  I’m fine with lots of people thinking he’s shit.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2018)

By the way, I just read his novel The Perfect Fool.  Can’t recommend it highly enough.  A fantastic book.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> hilarious



Exactly.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> It's an act, though. He's looking down at the type of people who look down etc. He's sending them and himself up.


We _get_ it. We just think he's a smug prick and an unfunny one.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> hilarious


Do you like anything?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> We _get_ it. We just think he's a smug prick and an unfunny one.


I forgive you


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> We _get_ it. We just think he's a smug prick and an unfunny one.



I like him even more, now. 

Anyways, you prefer Voyager to DS9, ffs


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> I like him even more, now.
> 
> Anyways, you prefer Voyager to DS9, ffs


Because it's better.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Do you like anything?


I love comedy...that's why I occasionally check his act to see if he's doing anything good.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 2, 2018)

Star Trek .... on a Stuart Lee thread . The shame.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> I love comedy...that's why I occasionally check his act to see if he's doing anything good.


I _forgive_ you.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2018)

kabbes said:


> If people don’t get it, it really doesn’t matter.  I’m fine with lots of people thinking he’s shit.


It'll be back to just us again soon then it'll be all right. He'll stop doing two nights on tours and the worst people will stop going.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Because it's better.



Because it fits into your take on what ST should be.


----------



## krink (Aug 2, 2018)

I've seen every tour and this is definitely his weakest one by far. I think he should pack up for a while/forever.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 2, 2018)

krink said:


> I've seen every tour and this is definitely his weakest one by far. I think he should pack up for a while/forever.


Wonder if he'd quote that on his website...


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

krink said:


> I've seen every tour and this is definitely his weakest one by far. I think he should pack up for a while/forever.



It was still good but the first time I've noticed a slight decline in quality. Imagine if he does run out of steam. The whole premise collapses if the usual outstanding quality isn't there. It would all be undermined.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 2, 2018)

He should get back together with Herring. You can see they miss each other 

But I think he`s better than ever.



> I wasn`t trying to make fun of any of the other comedians, it`s just that other comedian`s live DVD`s are the cheapest building material.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Star Trek .... on a Stuart Lee thread . The shame.


It's what happens when people who didn't go to private school and who live outside Islington are let loose on the internet.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> It was still good but the first time I've noticed a slight decline in quality. Imagine if he does run out of steam. The whole premise collapses if the usual outstanding quality isn't there. It would all be undermined.


One could argue that despite a decline in quality still leaves him head and shoulders above most of the current UK comedy output


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

Everyone in Islington is loaded you see.


----------



## mauvais (Aug 2, 2018)

The act continues to evolve far more than other comedians, but there's definitely a finite amount of it you can really enjoy. I think that's much more relative to how much of it you have personally consumed, not necessarily whether the current incarnation is better or worse than before.

Also it's impossible to read a thread like this and work out what is and isn't knowing meta-commentary.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> It's what happens when people who didn't go to private school and who live outside Islington are let loose on the internet.



No, but you wouldn't discuss bowl movements whilst eating  ... everything in it`s place


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> No, but you wouldn't discuss bowl movements whilst eating  ... everything in it`s place



Don't move your bowl off the table mat. Don't slam your cereal down when the bowls full of milk. I think you might well discuss that.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 2, 2018)

These things should be set down in stone. Implement positions also!
Any discussion on such matters concerned only our forefathers.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> Everyone in Islington is loaded you see.


No, but all the smug liberal pricks who went to private school and so meta-love meta-slagging provincial plebs are. But they think they aren't. Because it's like so meta.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> No, but all the smug liberal pricks who went to private school and so meta-love meta-slagging provincial plebs are. But they think they aren't. Because it's like so meta.



It's still a weird reference stuck in 1998. Islington? Those cunts moved to Hackney years ago.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> It's still a weird reference stuck in 1998. Islington? Those cunts moved to Hackney years ago.


I'm too provincial to even know that.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm too provincial to even know that.



I'm a millionaire from Surrey, me.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I'm a millionaire from Surrey, me.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> No, but all the smug liberal pricks who went to private school and so meta-love meta-slagging provincial plebs are. But they think they aren't. Because it's like so meta.



Are you from Somerset Danny?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> No, but all the smug liberal pricks who went to private school and so meta-love meta-slagging provincial plebs are. But they think they aren't. Because it's like so meta.



??? That's far too sophisticated for me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> Are you from Somerset Danny?


No.


----------



## xenon (Aug 2, 2018)

I liked it. Dragged a bit in places but same goes for most 2 hour shows.

The affected smugness, self regarding bitter angry resentment bordering on a tantram,  all that aswell. Not trates associated with hilarity ordinarily but it just works for me.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2018)

Funny enough, I actually saw his show in late 2017 in Guildford then mid 2018 in Dorking.  As is the norm, he displayed dissatisfaction with both these locales.


----------



## xenon (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> No, but all the smug liberal pricks who went to private school and so meta-love meta-slagging provincial plebs are. But they think they aren't. Because it's like so meta.




This is just lazy. SL has a pop at that very stereotypical fan of his in all his shows anyway.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

xenon said:


> This is just lazy. SL has a pop at that very stereotypical fan of his in all his shows anyway.


That's not his fans. That's him. 

But he's being double meta. Which means he means it.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> That's not his fans. That's him.



I don't think it is. In serious interviews with him, that's not how he comes across at all.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2018)

Can anyone explain what pleasure you get from hearing him repeating something over and over for twenty minutes?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> I don't think it is. In serious interviews with him, that's not how he comes across at all.


I refer you to my initial post:


danny la rouge said:


> But I still can't tell if he's parodying smug, private school and Oxbridge, Islington liberals looking down on the masses, or if he is one. It very much feels like the latter. If it's a loathsome character he's portraying, it's too believeable.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Can anyone explain what pleasure you get from hearing him repeating something over and over for twenty minutes?


Good point.

/leaves thread.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Can anyone explain what pleasure you get from hearing him repeating something over and over for twenty minutes?



I'd simply answer that he doesn't literally do that.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

Are Danny's lack of powers of perception Stewart's fault?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

He's good here talking about the "liberal elite".


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Can anyone explain what pleasure you get from hearing him repeating something over and over for twenty minutes?


No.

That’s ok though.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Can anyone explain what pleasure you get from hearing him repeating something over and over for twenty minutes?



Didn't you already mention that?


----------



## xenon (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Can anyone explain what pleasure you get from hearing him repeating something over and over for twenty minutes?



These aren't my favourite parts of his routine. But to take for example the one where he goes on about crisp flavours. It's the pause between each one. You know he's going to just say another flavour but there's something funny in the tension, second guessing what he's thinking and the collapse into the predictable dull and bathetic, whilst wondering how long he's going to keep this going.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 2, 2018)

I really like Stewart Lee. I like his Brechtian style.


----------



## xenon (Aug 2, 2018)

or put another way:


kabbes said:


> No.
> 
> That’s ok though.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2018)

xenon said:


> It's the pause between each one.


Ideally he wants us to imagine the sort of joke he would do and laugh at that instead. It'd save him having to write stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2018)

Good to see that Stewart Lee is causing debate  
People having differing opinions about artists work is never a bad thing  is it? 

_*subscribes to Michael McIntyre thread_


----------



## mauvais (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Can anyone explain what pleasure you get from hearing him repeating something over and over for twenty minutes?


Well, _this_ has been repeated over and over for 20 minutes now, and look: it's still turned itself into a perfectly good punchline.


----------



## Santino (Aug 2, 2018)

...





...









...
















...













































...








Plain.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Can anyone explain what pleasure you get from hearing him repeating something over and over for twenty minutes?





> "My expectations were confounded and from thence the humour arose."


----------



## xenon (Aug 2, 2018)

neonwilderness said:


> Ideally he wants us to imagine the thought of joke he would do and laugh at that instead. It'd save him having to write stuff.



Same trigger as the Ted Chippington thing. (long pause) "A lot of people say to me, get out of my garden."

Or the scene in Monty Python Life of Brian, after the you as the camera PoV has followed an insistent Alfons intent on delivering you the meaning of life, follows him back to where he was born and he delivers such a banal philosophical observation that the camera starts backing away just as your brain goes, pffft, you fucking what.


----------



## xenon (Aug 2, 2018)

What is a spiraliser.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2018)

xenon said:


> Same trigger as the Ted Chippington thing. (long pause) "A lot of people say to me, get out of my garden."


"Is that Joe Pasquale? In the garden? What could he possibly want?"


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 2, 2018)

The bastard !


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


> Good to see that Stewart Lee is causing debate
> People having differing opinions about artists work is never a bad thing  is it?


That's the opposite of what I wanted. 

So it's just as well I was being all ironic and meta and everything I said was the opposite of what I meant. Because I'm always in character.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 2, 2018)

mauvais said:


> Well, _this_ has been repeated over and over for 20 minutes now, and look: it's still turned itself into a perfectly good punchline.


I genuinely didn't understand a word of that


Ralph Llama said:


> confounded expectations


5 series of this weve had now. My expectations aren't confounded they're confirmed over and over. It's like laughing at a dripping tap if you're in solitary confinement for a life sentence.


----------



## Santino (Aug 2, 2018)

ska invita said:


> 5 series of this weve had now. My expectations aren't confounded they're confirmed over and over. It's like laughing at a dripping tap if you're in solitary confinement for a life sentence.


But isn't that the most ironic thing of all?


----------



## Santino (Aug 2, 2018)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 2, 2018)

xenon said:


> Same trigger as the Ted Chippington thing. (long pause) "A lot of people say to me, get out of my garden."



Michael Redmond, surely?

This is one of his tweets:

_Saw Joe Pasquale in my garden today. 
I said, " Hey you, what are you doing in my garden?" 
He said " Just looking for some new material._


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

I knew the liberals would all click like. ^


----------



## Santino (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I knew the liberals would all click like. ^


How dare you.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

Santino said:


> How dare you.


I literally don't know.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 2, 2018)

cackle

certainly a lot better than the rest of the BBC`s content.




			
				Gill Pritchard Head of Strategy said:
			
		

> Jeremy Paxman's Pacman
> Jeremy Paxman goes round the country on a moped playing the early arcade game Pac-Man. He is not allowed to leave any town until he has clocked up the highest score for that machine.



http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/aboutthe...ture/seniormanagement/ebmins/ebmins_may07.pdf


----------



## kabbes (Aug 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


>


As I recall, the next line was

... it was also CUNTS


----------



## Santino (Aug 2, 2018)

kabbes said:


> As I recall, the next line was
> 
> ... it was also CUNTS


I wonder how many liberal Remainers smugly patted themselves on the back when they heard that?


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

Santino said:


> I wonder how many liberal Remainers smugly patted themselves on the back when they heard that?



But if he's in a remain area he will attack the audience there for that very reason.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 2, 2018)

Favelado said:


> But if he's in a remain area he will attack the audience there for that very reason.


If? He brings the audience surely? Do you really think he's ever played a leave audience?

I've just noticed he'd supposed to be part of a nightingales gig that i was going to go to.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 2, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> If? He brings the audience surely? Do you really think he's ever played a leave audience?
> 
> I've just noticed he'd supposed to be part of a nightingales gig that i was going to go to.


Yeah, interesting question. I guess I'd thought in leave areas he would have a mixed audience, but maybe not.

E2a In a remain voting town he will charactise the audience as wet smug liberals and attack them, whether they really are or not is another matter.


----------



## xenon (Aug 2, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Michael Redmond, surely?
> 
> This is one of his tweets:
> 
> ...



 Ah yes, you are right. I got my Stewart Lee influences mixed up.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2018)

Badgers said:


>


It's a character he's prortraying. The actual Stewart Lee believes the opposite. It's meta.


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 2, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> It's a character he's prortraying. The actual Stewart Lee believes the opposite. It's meta.


I bet he secretly voted leave to engineer this, the smug-faced cunt


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Aug 3, 2018)

I was just quite traumatised by the set design of this. Horrid flashbacks to people standing on my CDs and records at ill-advised "all back to mine" seshes. Brrr.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm wondering now if Stewart Lee himself, had a hand in the Stewart Lee backlash. Genius.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Aug 3, 2018)

xenon said:


> What is a spiraliser.




A spiraliser is a kitchen gadget that cuts vegetables into long thin spirals. So you attach your courgette to one end and crank the handle, and a blade cuts the courgette into long thin continuous spirals. Then you have a bowl full of long thin spirals of courgette.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 3, 2018)

What's a courgette?


----------



## JimW (Aug 3, 2018)

A breed of very small Corgi.


----------



## xenon (Aug 3, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> A spiraliser is a kitchen gadget that cuts vegetables into long thin spirals. So you attach your courgette to one end and crank the handle, and a blade cuts the courgette into long thin continuous spirals. Then you have a bowl full of long thin spirals of courgette.



 I know, was sorta quoting. .  Although I  only knew this was a thing in the last couple of years.


----------



## Supine (Aug 3, 2018)

Favelado said:


> What's a courgette?



It's a corvette for poor people


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2018)

No jokes on the Stewart Lee thread please


----------



## rekil (Aug 3, 2018)

JimW said:


> A breed of very small Corgi.


The kind you find in a Sichuan store.


----------



## nuffsaid (Aug 20, 2018)

'But Stu....Haven't you seen Game of Thrones!?'

'I'm under 40 but I've got this phone'...flip, flap, flip, flap, flip, flap....ad infinitum

Brilliant!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 20, 2018)

I usually love SL but he has gone a bit up his own arse recently.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 20, 2018)

And he looks fat, and depressed.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2018)

That Radovan Karadžić has really let himself go


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tanita Tikaram's let himself go


----------



## kabbes (Aug 20, 2018)

The concept of ennui has really let itself go.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 20, 2018)

That's just wistful thinking.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 20, 2018)

Stewart lee is wholly responsible for brexit and the rise of European fascism now I come to think of it


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 20, 2018)

Let’s see how many of these posts will be harvested by Stewie for his website filler


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 20, 2018)

Or “foraged” as we call it


----------



## Riklet (Aug 21, 2018)

Just watched the whole 2 hour thing cos of this thread.

Still hilarious.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 21, 2018)

Watched it again last night also, very funny but i can see why some people wouldn't get it.


----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 21, 2018)

Stewart Lee is a very accomplished comedian. I've enjoyed his work for a while.

Yet why am I becoming increasingly bored of it? He seems to actually do very little, though what he does do is very funny (the top gear/Richard Hammond skit for example). Most of his Comedy Vehicle stuff was terrible. "The Rap Singers" went on for almost the entire episode!

Grumble grumble.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 22, 2018)

I saw him on his last tour and he was great.

Jerry Sadowitz also mentioned him on his tour last year, and there is no higher praise than that.

I think he called Lee a "boring cunt" or something.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 22, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> I saw him on his last tour and he was great.
> 
> Jerry Sadowitz also mentioned him on his tour last year, and there is no higher praise than that.
> 
> I think he called Lee a "boring cunt" or something.



I have never heard of Jerry Sadowitz !... cheers


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Aug 22, 2018)

Ralph Llama said:


> I have never heard of Jerry Sadowitz !... cheers



He's also the best magician I've ever seen.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 22, 2018)

Loving him ! Thank you so much for bringing a smile to my face this morning .


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 25, 2018)

He is like some kind of Glaswegian messiah ! Wow.(torrent took fucking ages)


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 25, 2018)

Why do you just pretend to watch or read stuff?


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 25, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> Why do you just pretend to watch or read stuff?



Why are you such an ignorant prick ? Did your mother not love you ? I am not fucking surprised TBH.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 25, 2018)

I mean , your so desperate.

Anyway.



> *`Martin Bashir`  - At a recent party you held 24 homosexuals were found in your swimming pool, can you account for that?*
> 
> *Sadowitz - There was .. errmm .. alot to drink.*
> 
> ...



He is such a good magician he has made his entire content disappear from teh interwebs  
The Pall Bearers Revue full Season Episode 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 - YouTube






*


*


----------



## neonwilderness (Aug 25, 2018)

Rosemary Jest said:


> View attachment 144663


Stewart Lee has let himself go


----------



## Maggot (Dec 29, 2018)

It's on BBC2 tonight at midnight.


----------



## chilango (Jan 5, 2019)

I enjoyed it. But then I don't watch or enjoy much stand up so I've not got much to compare it to.


----------



## chilango (Jan 5, 2019)

chilango said:


> I enjoyed it. But then I don't watch or enjoy much stand up so I've not got much to compare it to.



...actually, I watched a few minutes of _Ali G in Da House_ straight afterwards and laughed more, but enjoyed it a lot less, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 5, 2019)

Sure. I'd laugh more at a YouTube video of kids falling over but it's cheap and temporary. _Unearned _


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 19, 2022)

Just got a ticket for Stew in Scunthorpe in a month, two new 1hr sets, Snowflake/Tornado. Buzzing


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 19, 2022)

I saw his last tour just pre-covid. I got to shout out 'echidna' (he was musing about monotremes). 

/random boring anecdotes thread


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2022)

catsbum said:


> Just got a ticket for Stew in Scunthorpe in a month, two new 1hr sets, Snowflake/Tornado. Buzzing


It’s really good. 😊


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 19, 2022)

Looby said:


> It’s really good. 😊


When did you see him?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 19, 2022)

I saw it live (in Nottingham, where they were filming for the telly).  

Loved it.


----------



## Looby (Apr 19, 2022)

catsbum said:


> When did you see him?


Month or so ago.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 20, 2022)

May 7th at Durham gala, can't wait. Birthday present 2 years ago!


----------



## Ming (Apr 20, 2022)

catsbum said:


> Just got a ticket for Stew in Scunthorpe in a month, two new 1hr sets, Snowflake/Tornado. Buzzing


Jealous! !Last comedian i saw live in the UK. Carpet Remnant World tour. Fucking really good. I’m a Sadowitz fan too. Never seen him live though unfortunately and probably never will judging by what happened to him at the Montreal Comedy Festival.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 21, 2022)

Snowflake/Tornado was amazing, went last month! tickets where year or two old...


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 21, 2022)

he can't take your phone and shove it down his trosuers anymore, cos of covid.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 21, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I saw his last tour just pre-covid. I got to shout out 'echidna' (he was musing about monotremes).


you're not helping the case against the whole smug middle class borefest


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 7, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> Snowflake/Tornado was amazing, went last month! tickets where year or two old...


Just been to see him at Durham gala. Fucking brilliant. Loved the Tony parsons bit .


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 7, 2022)

8ball said:


> I saw it live (in Nottingham, where they were filming for the telly).
> 
> Loved it.


Robin hood jacket potatoes


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 20, 2022)

Saw Tornado/Snowflake last night. Superb. Everything I wanted tbh. Agreed the fuck out of it (largely). 

Weirdly there was a few minutes on the _mistaking health and safety legislation for political correctness gone mad_, which I noted with some irony is the first time I've seen him repeat himself.

But I found myself genuinely wanting it to stop on two occasions when I was laughing so much I couldn't breathe and had huge chest pains - the rotisserie chickens bit and the _Ricky Gervais trying to say the unsayable_ bit, which went on much longer than was optimally funny and all the funnier for it.


----------



## ska invita (May 20, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> went on much longer than was optimally funny


great review


----------



## sojourner (May 20, 2022)

Jealous. Liverpool's sold out   Gonna have to wait for Salford in March 2023!


----------



## kabbes (May 20, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Saw Tornado/Snowflake last night. Superb. Everything I wanted tbh. Agreed the fuck out of it (largely).
> 
> Weirdly there was a few minutes on the _mistaking health and safety legislation for political correctness gone mad_, which I noted with some irony is the first time I've seen him repeat himself.
> 
> But I found myself genuinely wanting it to stop on two occasions when I was laughing so much I couldn't breathe and had huge chest pains - the rotisserie chickens bit and the _Ricky Gervais trying to say the unsayable_ bit, which went on much longer than was optimally funny and all the funnier for it.


Nice one.  It prompted me to get tickets at the Southbank.  Sunday 3pm — only one ticket left.  Sunday 8pm - one left.  Saturday, Friday, 8pm - no tickets left.  Wednesday 8pm - one ticket left.  Panic.,  Thursday 8pm — two tickets left, next to eachother in the middle of the front stalls.  Result!  Going on 30 June.


----------



## [62] (May 20, 2022)

This cracks me up. "I can't do something else now!"


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 20, 2022)

[62] said:


> This cracks me up. "I can't do something else now!"



There was a woman who got really angry when he compared Oxford getting a joke that Durham didn't. The way he dealt with her was brilliant. She got up and walked out. He continued about it for nearly half an hour. So we got 2 and half hours of him.


----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2022)

[62] said:


> This cracks me up. "I can't do something else now!"



I like to hear him apologise.
Though he repeated it too much and it got annoying.
It's the repetition that annoys me more than anything I think.
Repeating something over and over is a cheap trick, and it gets unfunnier very quickly.
If he didn't repeat himself over and over, I think he'd be funnier.
But instead he repeats himself.
He repeats himself over and  over.
And people laugh.
And that encourages him to repeat it again, but slightly different this time.
But not that different
Not different enough to actually move on
He'll go back to the beginning again and that gets another laugh, because everyone recognises hes gone back to the beginning now.
And that's funnier.
Or is it.
Only one way to find out, and that's to repeat it again
Is it funnier this time.



No.
But maybe if I repeat it again this time it will be.
Yes, this time is a bit funnier.
Hmm what if i repeat it again.
That might be funny.
Im deconstructing comedy here. We all get it..
Its funny isnt it.
No.
Yes.
No, it really isnt.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 21, 2022)

I must say that the conceit of the Lee stand-up character imagining half the audience were there by mistake/weren't working hard enough to get the jokes was present and correct even though I imagine most present were aware of his previous stuff and knew the drill, so perhaps there was an element of familiarity I was unused to to this degree in his stuff but luckily it felt familiar and cosy rather than confusing and tense. He's simply been around for too long for there to be a _I can't believe he said/did that_ element as opposed to _I wonder how he'll fuck with the genre/audience_.

I'm certainly not suggesting it was anything other than supremely good and incredibly funny but it was less a sense of having your mind blown than simply enjoying spending time with a master of their craft.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2022)

Snowflake on Iplayer

Tornado on Iplayer next week


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 8, 2022)

Wonder why that way round. When I saw this Snowflake was second


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Wonder why that way round. When I saw this Snowflake was second



yes I did wonder, was the same when i went.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 2, 2022)

Tornado now on iPlayer. 
Fantastic and unexpected cameo at the end!


----------



## RedRedRose (Oct 13, 2022)

Finally seen both Snowflake / Tornado. Both are good, but I thought Tornado was more the stand out piece.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2022)

Has some good bits and some over stretched bits as per. Found the long Dave Chapelle and his need for chicken / 'impression' uncomfortable verging on racist - anyone else?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 13, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Has some good bits and some over stretched bits as per. Found the long Dave Chapelle and his need for chicken / 'impression' uncomfortable verging on racist - anyone else?



I don’t remember it in detail, but there is something about the anecdote in Stewart Lee’s blog from 2018.

Also:


----------



## RedRedRose (Oct 15, 2022)

James O'Brien Full Disclosure Interview Podcast

Some history and background to the Snowflake / Tornado tour.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 16, 2022)

I was him doing the snowflake tornado gig at the RFH a couple of months back. Not up to his usual I’m afraid.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 16, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Has some good bits and some over stretched bits as per. Found the long Dave Chapelle and his need for chicken / 'impression' uncomfortable verging on racist - anyone else?


Not racist imo  just overplayed and weak


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 16, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Has some good bits and some over stretched bits as per. Found the long Dave Chapelle and his need for chicken / 'impression' uncomfortable verging on racist - anyone else?


Yes a bit.
Most of it was good, that part was just a bit shit, imo
I don't mind comedians having the odd misjudged shit bits though... it is easy to  tell when they're no longer worth watching because it is just boring. Stewart lee is not there yet, on the whole it was v entertaining.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 16, 2022)

We’re off to see his new one in May. The January gigs were already sold out


----------



## ash (Oct 16, 2022)

We saw him last month-  really good imo.


----------



## story (Oct 16, 2022)

Watched Tornado a few days ago. I also found the chicken bit overdone, weak and borderline racist. He lost me at that point and I found the rest of the show to be flat, formulaic and not funny. Felt almost as if he was taking the piss out of his audience for tolerating this by-the-numbers stuff. Like meta-meta.

I get that he broke the mould etc but he’s now using his own mould over and over again and I‘m kinda over it now.

IMO Having Alan Bennet doing that cameo at the end was pretty crude broad-stroke stuff. It was so obvious that I have to consider that, to the contrary, it’s a smart-alec move and he’s going all the way out and back again : look at the fools, look how they laugh at this lame joke, only those who get my humour will understand that I’m taking the piss out of this kind of joke.


Maybe I was just in the wrong mood tho


----------

